# Landscape rake



## bzktm8 (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a '79 Craftsman GT18 lawn tractor with an electric 3 Pt lift on the rear. I would like to make a landscape rake to mount on the lift. The rake would be around 48". Anyone have any experience building one of these? I have a MIG to do the fabrication.

Thanks, Bill


----------

